# Evening primrose oil with chlomid



## aimees (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi, 
Can you tell me if it's ok to take evening primrose oil while I am on chlomid? 
Thanks
aimee


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi aimees,

Clomid itself does not interact with other medicines but there is very little, if any, advice available about drug interactions between licensed medicines and supplements so it usually advised to avoid taking them together if possible. 

Regards
Maz x


----------



## aimees (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Maz, 
thanks for your reply. I played it safe and didn't take any EPO. 
Aimee x


----------

